# Nos dieron dos semanas de vacaciones



## Marco PCA

Hola,

¿cómo podría decir lo siguiente?

Oración: *Nos dieron dos semanas de vacaciones en la escuela así que voy a tener más tiempo para practicar mi inglés*
Contexto: Vamos a tener 2 semanas de vacaciones (en la escuela o en el trabajo)

Mi intento: I got a two-week holiday so I'm going to have more time to practice my English   (sin embargo no encontré muchos resultados en google)

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Por qué dices "nos dieron"? Fueron días festivos inesperados, o sea que no aparecían en el calendario escolar?

Desde mi punto de vista, los días festivos llegan, no son dados.


----------



## Graciela J

¿Días festivos que duran dos semanas seguidas? ¿Dónde habla Marco de días festivos? Él solo habla de vacaciones; las vacaciones pueden ser en cualquier fecha.


----------



## Marco PCA

Hola,

Sólo quiero saber cómo dirían en inglés lo siguiente, por favor corrijanme con la forma natural en que ustedes lo dirían porque entiendo que no siempre se puede traducir directamente del español.

Me dieron vacaciones hace referencia a que la escuela me otorgó vacaciones (desde mi punto de vista en español no importa mucho si fueron planeadas o no, igual es una formal informal de hablar).

Me dieron dos semanas de vacaciones en la escuela- *I got one week holiday at work (ya estaban planeadas)*

Me dieron dos semanas de vacaciones en la escuela -* I got one week holiday (no estaban planeadas)*


Agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Bevj

I've got / I've been given two weeks holiday.

Edit: O 'We've got....' (*Nos* dieron....)


----------



## Marco PCA

Bevj, una última duda y para una semana de vacaciones ¿sería *I've got one week's holiday* ?


----------



## Durnett

I'd say "I've got a one-week holiday" or "I've got a week-long holiday"

In "I've got one week's holiday" the possessive  's  doesn't make sense. To keep the  's  you'd have to say something like "I've got a week's worth of vacation time coming up."


----------



## McAlgo

I assume holiday will work just fine for your context, but in the US we would say something like "We got two weeks' vacation" 

Note that to me, the possessive is fine, and could be interpreted as necessary in the example I gave.


----------



## Marco PCA

Thank you all, so according to your answers could you tell me please if the following sounds ok and if they're the things that you would normally say?

-I got a week off
-I got two weeks off
-I got one week's holiday (or vacation)
-I got two week's holiday (or vacation)
-I got a week-long holiday


----------



## Mr.Dent

fenixpollo said:


> ¿Por qué dices "nos dieron"? Fueron días festivos inesperados, o sea que no aparecían en el calendario escolar?
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, los días festivos llegan, no son dados.


Fenixpollo, I  don't think he means holidays the way we use the term in the US. He means vacation.



Marco PCA said:


> Thank you all, so according to your answers could you tell me please if the following sounds ok and if they're the things that you would normally say?
> 
> -I got a week off
> -I got two weeks off
> -I got one week's holiday (or vacation)
> -I got two week's holiday (or vacation)
> -I got a week-long holiday, but perhaps acceptable in the UK.


----------



## Durnett

I checked with my family in Canada. The results:

-I got a week off 
-I got two weeks off
-I got one week's holiday (or vacation)  We'd say instead "I got one week of holiday"
-I got two weeks' holiday (or vacation)  We'd say instead "I got two weeks of holiday"
-I got a week-long holiday


----------



## Amapolas

And is 'I got a two-week holiday' OK?


----------



## Marco PCA

Amapolas said:


> And is 'I got a two-week holiday' OK?



In this case it would be I got a two-week holiday (without ')


----------



## Bevj

Durnett said:


> -I got one week's holiday (or vacation)
> -I got two weeks' holiday (or vacation)



Both these sentences sound perfect to me.
On the other hand, 'a two-week holiday' sounds not odd, but certainly unusual.

I think that there must be a difference of opinion based on which side of the Atlantic we live on


----------



## Marco PCA

Durnett said:


> I checked with my family in Canada. The results:
> 
> -I got a week off
> -I got two weeks off
> -I got one week's holiday (or vacation)  We'd say instead "I got one week of holiday"
> -I got two weeks' holiday (or vacation)  We'd say instead "I got two weeks of holiday"
> -I got a week-long holiday



Wow, I think it must be different depending on the area :S hehehe


----------



## Amapolas

Marco PCA said:


> In this case it would be I got a two-week holiday (without ')


That's not an apostrophe; it's the closing quote sign, because I use single quote signs. 
Anyway, my question still stands. Would a native say "I got a two-week holiday"?


----------



## Bevj

Amapolas said:


> That's not an apostrophe; it's the closing quote sign, because I use single quote signs.
> Anyway, my question still stands. Would a native say "I got a two-week holiday"?



As a BrE native, it's not what I would say, though it's not wrong.


----------



## Marco PCA

Amapolas said:


> That's not an apostrophe; it's the closing quote sign, because I use single quote signs.
> Anyway, my question still stands. Would a native say "I got a two-week holiday"?



Sorry I didn't see that it was the quote sign  . This topic is so confusing hahaha :S because it depends on the region. Thank you very much for all your answers. It was really helpful.


----------



## fenixpollo

Graciela J said:


> ¿Días festivos que duran dos semanas seguidas? ¿Dónde habla Marco de días festivos? Él solo habla de vacaciones; las vacaciones pueden ser en cualquier fecha.


Para mí no hay diferencia en el contexto de la escuela: todos los días de descanso en la escuela aparecen en un calendario, publicado meses antes del primer día de clases, donde se indica todas las fechas de descanso de la escuela, que sea por día festivo o no. La escuela no otorga a las estudiantes, o a un solo estudiante, días de vacaciones de repente. Por eso mi confusión y mi pedido de aclarar el contexto.


Amapolas said:


> Anyway, my question still stands. Would a native say "I got a two-week holiday"?


No. I would say "I have two weeks' vacation from school" or "I have two weeks off from school."


----------



## Marco PCA

Muchas gracias Fenixpollo quizás me faltó ahondar en el contexto de mi pregunta, porque si vas a una escuela de inglés por ejemplo las vacaciones no están siempre establecidas desde el principio sino que tu puedes solicitarlas o tenerlas de repente jeje. Además holiday creo que en Estados Unidos es usado mas que nada para días festivos mientras que en BrE es usado como vacaciones.

Saludos y gracias a todos por sus comentarios en este tema.


----------



## McAlgo

fenixpollo said:


> No. I would say "I have two weeks' vacation from school" or "I have two weeks off from school."


This first example is almost identical to mine, so it definitely seems to be relative to country spoken.  Interesting disagreements from the Canada side though...usually we don't disagree on too much.


----------



## Brimstone

fenixpollo said:


> ¿Por qué dices "nos dieron"? Fueron días festivos inesperados, o sea que no aparecían en el calendario escolar?
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, los días festivos llegan, no son dados.


Hola:

Nos dieron es una frase de uso muy común en México, como si dijéramos, we were given...y quiere decir tengo. Pero insisto, se dice comúnmente me dieron o nos dieron dos semanas de vacaciones...Es, desde luego, un uso idiomático propio del español mexicano.

Un saludo.


----------



## duncandhu

Hola,

Desde mi punto de vista, veo que todo el mundo traduce "nos dieron" como "I've got", que no tiene nada de mal, pero me pregunto si Uds tienen miedo a traducirlo como "they gave us", porque a mí no me suena mal, especialmente si Marco PCA dice que sí se las dieron y fueron inesperadas.

Obviamente esto no sirviría si las vacaciones no fueran inesperadas y "dadas" de tal manera.

¿Qué opinan?

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## Brimstone

I couldn´t agree with you more on that!


----------



## Marco PCA

@duncandhu  gracias por tu comentario, sólo me gustaría saber cómo utilizarlo en ese caso.

¿Sería correcto algo como esto?

They gave us two weeks' holiday at school

¿O necesito primero referirme a la escuela para poder utilizar el they?


----------



## Nomenclature

Lo que concluí viendo este hilo: En AmE solemos decir: 

"I got a two-week break"         ~"break" se usa para describir vacacciones de la escuela, "vacation" para las del trabajo.

En BrE una construcción popular es:

"I got two-weeks' holiday".

Sin embargo, a todos nos de ambos lados del Atlántico entendemos.


----------



## Nomenclature

duncandhu said:


> Hola,
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, veo que todo el mundo traduce "nos dieron" como "I've got", que no tiene nada de mal, pero me pregunto si Uds tienen miedo a traducirlo como "they gave us", porque a mí no me suena mal, especialmente si Marco PCA dice que sí se las dieron y fueron inesperadas.
> 
> Obviamente esto no sirviría si las vacaciones no fueran inesperadas y "dadas" de tal manera.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> Saludos
> Duncan



A mí también me suena normal "they gave us two weeks off", "they give us Thanksgiving off", lo que sea. Incluso estoy en desacuerdo contigo. No importa que ya hayan sido planeadas las vaccaciones, el decir "they gave us" me suena perfecto. Creo que lo que pasa es un fenómeno ya notado, que dice que juzgamos el habla de las personas que las damos por no-nativos más estrictamente.


----------



## Nomenclature

Marco PCA said:


> @duncandhu  gracias por tu comentario, sólo me gustaría saber cómo utilizarlo en ese caso.
> 
> ¿Sería correcto algo como esto?
> 
> They gave us two weeks' holiday at school
> 
> ¿O necesito primero referirme a la escuela para poder utilizar el they?



No, está bien. Otra opción es "We were given two weeks' holiday at school", pero no hay nada equivocada en la oración tuya.


----------



## Marco PCA

Muchísimas gracias @Nomenclature


----------



## duncandhu

Marco PCA said:


> @duncandhu  gracias por tu comentario, sólo me gustaría saber cómo utilizarlo en ese caso.
> 
> ¿Sería correcto algo como esto?
> 
> They gave us two weeks' holiday at school
> 
> ¿O necesito primero referirme a la escuela para poder utilizar el they?



Perdona el retraso, pero como dice Nomenclature, es correcta la frase "They gave us two weeks' holiday at school", no se necesita referir a la escuela anteriormente. Esto se hace mucho tanto en inglés como en español según he visto... (espero no haberme equivocado en eso)


----------



## Marco PCA

Así es, es interesante jeje gracias


----------

